# 800 gallon discus tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this 800 gallon discus tank. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=617422714990574


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is an awesome tank. Packed with healthy discus too. Would love to hear about his water change regime


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find it funny that it's an 800 gallon tank with what looks to be some of sort sump and cascading water returns in the corners but they've got 2 suspended sponge filters in the tank.  Boy that's a lot of discus though.

I bet they have an auto water changer or drip system in place. I'd hate to be feeding all those discus beef heart and having to change 800 gallons a day!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard about people suspending their sponge filters to create a truly bare bottom tank. Finally I got to see one.

However, it looks like another stock tank. Compare that to some of the 200g or 300g biotope tank, I would rather look at a nicer, better layout biotope.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Charles, the volume is impressive but not necessarily that nice to look at. That is a lot of discus though. Water changes must be huge volumes. Now they just need 1000 cardinals right Charles?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they need none... too many fish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

1000 cardinals wouldn't be enough in a tank that size. I would say 10,000~50,000. Eh Charles?

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the link to his website. He has some beautiful fish . I would love to get my hands on a few of them..
Google Translate


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder how many Cardinals it would take to fill that 800 gallon tank to make it look super impressive?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Here is the link to his website. He has some beautiful fish . I would love to get my hands on a few of them..
> Google Translate


Wish we could get our hands on some of those 6" Heckel Royal Blues here in Van


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I follow this guy on Instagram and he has some beaaauties for sure. Instagram name is the same as his website I believe. He also posts pics of his friends places and dang there's some nice fish out there.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Super like.
I guess he used the sponge filters as airstones as well as bio-filter and by suspending them he can keep the food from accumulating around the filters? This is the first time I see a suspected sponge, have to say it is a good idea albeit a bit strange looking.LOL
Very beautiful and nice discus, great tank! I really like it.
Thanks for the link Dave.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing. I'd like to know what he feeds them...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

enzotesta said:


> Amazing. I'd like to know what he feeds them...


Based on the hunk of frozen food that he threw in there in the video, I'm guessing frozen beef heart is at least part of the diet


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Charles, absolutely beautiful fish, but whats the point? It just looks like a fish stores stock tank...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well whatever he's doing..it's working. His fish are beautiful quality and shape. 
I myself would have a striated and blue tank and the other tank the pigeons. More aesthetically pleasing to the eye. But everyone is different.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a German set up to me. Some of those Europeans (especially the Germans and Dutch) take aquarium keeping to a level most people can only dream of. Check out a private 50,000 gallon tank I got to see in person outside of Amsterdam : A 50,000 gallon private aquarium in the Netherlands - YouTube


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I cannot imagine the work behind this 800 beautiful tank. With discus, for myself, when the fish are very beautiful as in this case, decoration in the tank is just redundant. I really enkoy looking at them, just amazing!
Some people really take discus keeping to a very high level, it is nice to see.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Both two epic videos thanks for sharing!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Looks like a German set up to me. Some of those Europeans (especially the Germans and Dutch) take aquarium keeping to a level most people can only dream of. Check out a private 50,000 gallon tank I got to see in person outside of Amsterdam : A 50,000 gallon private aquarium in the Netherlands - YouTube


That is epic. Is that a pure white ray? I never knew that that existed


----------

